# PC friert ein beim Planetside 2 spielen.



## DwainStaufen (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das Problem das mein PC total einfriert wenn ich Planetside 2 spiele. Das auffälligste nach dem notwenigen Neustart des PCs, ist das der WLan-Stick nicht erkannt wird und einmal rausgezogen und reingesteckt werden muss. Ich habe den Stick durch ein Lan Kabel erstetzt, seitdem ist das kein Problem mehr. Die Abstürze jedoch bleiben. Ich habe bereits JEDES Teil im PC gewechselt und einzeln getestet ob es mit dem neuen Teil funktioniert. Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, Prozessor, Wasserkühlung, Stromanschluss und die Steckdose selbst. Ich habe auch die Festplatten defragmentiert und Windows 2x neu installiert. Planetside 2 natürlich schon mehrfach neu installiert. Parallel dazu hat ein Freund mit den ausgebauten Teilen (wir haben die Komponenten getauscht) jeweils bei sich zuhause Planetside 2 gespielt, ohne freeze.



Hier ein Teil meiner DXDiag:

"Time of this report: 2/12/2013, 02:11:14 Machine name: Awesome PC Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333) Language: German (Regional Setting: German) System Manufacturer: System manufacturer System Model: System Product Name BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/09/12 11:57:02 Ver: 08.00.15 Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz Memory: 12288MB RAM Available OS Memory: 12280MB RAM Page File: 2767MB used, 21789MB available Windows Dir: C:\Windows DirectX Version: DirectX 11 DX Setup Parameters: Not found User DPI Setting: Using System DPI System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent) DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode DxDiag Notes

Display Tab 1: No problems found. Display Tab 2: No problems found. Sound Tab 1: No problems found. Sound Tab 2: No problems found. Sound Tab 3: No problems found. Input Tab: No problems found.

DirectX Debug Levels

Direct3D: 0/4 (retail) DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail) DirectInput: 0/5 (retail) DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail) DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail) DirectSound: 0/5 (retail) DirectShow: 0/6 (retail) Display Devices

  Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580

Manufacturer: NVIDIA Chip type: GeForce GTX 580 DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_040110B0&REV_A1 Display Memory: 4048 MB

Dedicated Memory: 1488 MB Shared Memory: 2559 MB Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz) Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard) Monitor Model: SyncMaster Monitor Id: SAM037C Native Mode: 1680 x 1050(p) (59.883Hz) Output Type: DVI Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.1090 (English) Driver Version: 9.18.13.1090 DDI Version: 11 Driver Model: WDDM 1.1 Driver Attributes: Final Retail Driver Date/Size: 12/29/2012 11:34:47, 18054312 bytes WHQL Logo'd: Yes WHQL Date Stamp: Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-53C0-11CF-4277-0C241CC2C435} Vendor ID: 0x10DE Device ID: 0x1080 SubSys ID: 0x040110B0 Revision ID: 0x00A1 D3D9 Overlay: Supported DXVA-HD: Supported DDraw Status: Enabled D3D Status: Enabled AGP Status: Enabled

  Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"

Ich hoffe die hilft.


Mein System ist wie teilweise abzulesen:
Mainboard: Sabertooth X58
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz 2.67GHz 
GPU: GTX 580
RAM: 12 GB
Internet: 50Mbps down 2,5Mbps up
Router: Fritzbox 6360

Was noch zu sagen wäre: 
Ich habe versucht mit oder ohne Teamspeak zu spielen --> immernoch freeze
Graficsetting low --> freeze
Ingame Voice deaktiviert --> freeze
Alle Planetside 2 Ports freigegeben --> freeze
mit und ohne 2. Bildschirm gespielt -->freeze

EDIT: Treiber und Biostreiber soweit ich weiß alle aktuell


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich schlage mich seit 2 Monaten damit rum und will garnicht zusammenzählen wieviele Stunden ich schon dafür verschwendet habe.
HELPPPP!!!!


----------



## DaMikexXxn (12. Februar 2013)

GAFIKKARTEN ODER PROZESSORTEMPERATUR mal angesehen ?? Frezze entsteht oft bei zu Hohen Temperaturen und das wäre auch die einfachste erklärung ....
core temp und msi afterburner


----------



## DwainStaufen (13. Februar 2013)

Natürlich habe ich diese überprüft, alle im normalen Bereich. Wie gesagt, dadurch das ich alle Teile 1x ersetzt hatte, habe ich ja auch mit einer andernen GPU gespielt und hatte den Absturz dort auch, solche Hardware bedingten Fehler kann man durch meine "ich wechsle jedes Teil einzeln und teste dann" Variante fast ausschließen.


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Wäre noch interessant zu wissen welches Netzteil du hast bzw welche du verwendet hattest.
Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein das du evtl mal eine Windows neuinstallation machen solltest.


----------



## DwainStaufen (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe zz. ein 600 Watt Netzteil drin und hatte sogar mal ein 700 Watt Teil drin, auch ohne Wasserkühlung. Beide haben gereicht, aber zur Sicherheit hatte ich das 700er mal versucht. Wie ich ganz am Anfang schon geschrieben habe, habe ich Windows bereits 2x neu Installiert, auch auf anderen Festplatten, für den Fall das es daran gelegen hätte. Zz. ist Windows sogar auf einer SSD installiert. 

Ich schließe aufgrund der vielen Wechsel ein Hardware Problem fast aus. Software habe ich auch fast nichts installiert, nur das nötigste, Office, Vlc Player ect. Habe auch schon die Autostartliste durchgeackert, kein auffälliges Programm dort. 

Kann es sein das mein Router das Problem in irgendeiner Weise verursacht? Gibt es sonstige Externe komponenten die ich nicht bedacht habe die vll. das Problem sein könnten außer dem Router? Stromkreislauf in der Wohnung? Das klingt absurd, jedoch habe ich inzwischen soviel versucht das ich echt nicht mehr weiß woran es liegen kann.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (13. Februar 2013)

Router kann sein !! 
Das ist bei mir auch schon passiert alledings bei BF3 wenn der Router Laggt stirbt das spiel ab... Probier mal dein game offline zu spielen und schau was passiert ?
Oder ist das so ein --Permanente internetverbindung erforderlich- Game ??


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

DaMikexXxn schrieb:


> Router kann sein !!
> Das ist bei mir auch schon passiert alledings bei BF3 wenn der Router Laggt stirbt das spiel ab... Probier mal dein game offline zu spielen und schau was passiert ?
> Oder ist das so ein --Permanente internetverbindung erforderlich- Game ??


 
Planetside 2 ist ein MMO, also man muss immer online sein.
Und durch den Router wird ja wohl kaum der gesamte PC einfrieren...


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2013)

mir schmiert das game auch nach 1 2 stunden ab. wenns im fenstermodus läuft isses kein problem, aber im vollbild reissts den ganzen rechner mit


----------



## Chaosfiregs (13. Februar 2013)

ist zwar ein super spiel aber hat leider noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten xD


----------



## DwainStaufen (13. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind das ja leider keine Kinderkrankheiten mehr. Irgend wer ne Idee was außer der  Hardware das Problem verursachen könnte, bzw was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> fenstermodus


  probiers mal. im vollbild bleibts bei mir so hängen, dass ich nix mehr machen kann (hintergrund programme wie ts usw laufen aber fröhlich weiter. im fenstermodus kann man dann aber wenigstens noch das fenster anderweitig killen. also zumindest bei mir gehts. weis ja ned, obs bei dir das gleiche is. aber nen versuch wärs wert *denk*


----------



## DwainStaufen (14. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs, auch wenn bei mir beim Absturz sich alles aufhängt, sogar Tastatur wird nicht erkannt (capslock ect. nicht mehr aktivierbar, sehe ich daran das kein Licht angeht wenn ich es mache).


----------



## DarkMo (14. Februar 2013)

hmm ok, das klingt dann schlimmer wie bei mir :/


----------



## Chaosfiregs (15. Februar 2013)

probier mal die tipps hier http://quantumdawn.enjin.com/forum/page/1/m/6670214/viewthread/3905113-performance-tweaks-thread


----------



## Dolomedes (15. Februar 2013)

Hast du denn ein Marken netzteil ?

Forums

Schau doch ma da rein.


----------



## DwainStaufen (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich habs jetzt im Fenstermodus versucht, trotzdem ein Freeze. 
Netzteil schließe ich auch aus, hatte ein 700W Netzteil mit Gold Effizienz drin, hat auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Dolomedes (16. Februar 2013)

Biosupdate ?


----------



## DwainStaufen (16. Februar 2013)

Bios ist up-to-date^^


----------



## instagib (5. Mai 2013)

Planetside 2 ist total daneben.
Sehr schlecht optimiert (CPU Auslastung liegt bei 50% und man läuft immer im CPU Limit herum...).
Die Grafik ist so "lala" und benötigt trotzdem ziemlich viel Power... Aber auch die GPU wird nicht ganz ausgelastet. (Nur etwa 70% da die CPU wie gesagt nicht ausgelastet wird und deswegen vermutlich die GPU ebenfalls gedrosselt wird).
Je nach Patch spielt es sich mal besser oder auch schlechter in Planetside 2.

Dennoch läuft es bei mir stabil. Hatte im großen und ganzen noch keine gravierenden Probleme und ich hab das Spiel schon seit etlichen Monaten auf der Platte.

Typisch Sony eben, keinen Plan von der PC Plattform.
Die Planetside 2 Engine (Forge Light) ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Engine die ich je erlebt habe.
Die kann nicht mal mit einer 10 Jahre alten Engine mithalten.
DX11 und 4-6 Core Unterstützung sowie ein  64Bit Client wäre eigentlich Pflicht bei so einem Spiel.

Wenn du Planetside 2 voll ausgefahren spielen willst in großen Kämpfen @ 60 FPS dann benötigst du einen i7 3770K @ 5 GHz und eine GTX690.
Wie gesagt: ~50% der Leistung (Hardware) liegt in  Planetside 2 brach.


----------



## ChristianLP (18. Mai 2013)

Nun ja, da bin ich eher geteilter Meinung.
Also ich hatte in Planetside 2 auch mal paar Freezes, jedoch ein paar in 5 Monaten. Auch ein i7 3770k und eine 690 schaffen keine Abhilfe. Ich spiele auf niedrigsten Details mit einem i7 2600k und einer HD 7950 in einer großen Schlacht, mit 15FPS
Das Spiel läuft auf einer Nvidia Karte auch besser, als auf Radeon-Karten. Wieso es bei dir immer Freezt habe ich keine Ahnung :/ Du hast schon alles versucht, da kann man auch nicht mehr 
Vielleicht wird es mit einem neuem Patch funktionieren und bald kommt ja einer der 4 Threads unterstützt.
Hoffentlich behebt sich dein Problem mit der Zeit...


----------

